# Fluke



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just got a chance to relax and cook the Fluke me and my co- worker caught on sunday fishing out of Freeport Long Island My was was 2#s and my co-worker(Nick Townsend) was 2.6#s pic to come soon in the gallery.


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

*Where at in Freeport?*

My girlfriend's mother lives in Freeport and everytime I visit I go fishing, but the only thing I've caught were blues at night under one of the bridges around Jones Beach. I would appreciate it if you could tell me some spots around that area.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know the name of the place I was taken there but I can tell you it's next to a draw bridge I will try to find the name for you but I don't think there's many draw bridges in Freeport.


----------

